# Improving my frog tank



## raelaf (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm still new to the hobby but I have done a lot of research about frogs and vivarium (read almost every article I could find online and also bought several books) and I thought I knew a lot... until I came to the boards lol. I want to eventually breed my cobalt tinc but some people said I will need a bigger tank, so I'll have to wait for that. But I wanted to show off my new tank that I did after reading the boards for several days and getting quite a few suggestions. Here is my old tank:









I removed a lot of gravel in the new one (it looks like there is a lot but there is a false bottom, the gravel just hides it on the sides) I made the water feature smaller and added a lot of leaf litter. 

Here is the new one: 









And just for fun, I got this candle custom made from California Candle Gallery in Seaport Village. They hand make and carve every candle there. Enjoy! =] 










Lemme know if you have any critics or suggestions on the tank. But please don't be mean =[ I'm a girl and I'm kinda sensitive lol.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

What the heck do you mean "I'm just a girl"--hey, I'm probably old enough to be at least your mother if not grandmother and we have fought hard to erase that kind of thinking...you can do every damn thing any of these guys on this forum and more...the only thing you can't do is stand at a urinal and pee... Take whatever comments come your way and don't take it personally...and be able to dish it out as well!! You do not need anyone else except your own backbone to make you stand tall... Your tank looks good...and like me as a beginner, we both will learn and improve with each tank!!!


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

I would see about adding some lower laying plants for cover, maybe something like a pothos clipping or something like that. Other than that it looks great, definitely an improvement over the old tank.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

props for taking the time to seek out input and suggestions. now you just have to recognize which advice to take and which to leave.

So you can decide with this one:
I would suggest more bottom plants. what about something basic and easy to keep? id say creeping fig or some some fern. if you want to breed in the future, get some broms. Yes, not every frog will lay in the broms cup, but they seem to enjoy sitting in them. i suggested creeping fig or a small fern such as rabbits foot, because every Lowe's I've been to seems to be pretty stocked right now.
Also, if you plan to breed, I would suggest a 20 gallon either tall or long. Petco has them on sell RIGHT NOW! is that a 10 gallon? sorry, couldn't tell.

Best of Luck and welcome to DendroBoard!


----------



## raelaf (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, I do have a ground plant. I forgot to put it in though. Can't fit any broms in this tank right now but I'll put some in the next bigger tank I make. Those two were both 10 gal tank. 
And the remark about being a girl, I have always had bad experiences with online people. Real life jerks put my phone number on some site once and I kept getting harassed by people. So I'm kinda traumatized form that lol.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I would suggest a dark backgroud (I prefer solid black) and scotch tape it to the sides and back of tank. Pet stores sell quarium backgrounds so start there first. By doing this, you're preventing loss of light in your viv. A screen top or glass, blocks about 20% of light from a fixture. That is why I chose a low height tank and ferns for my viv. I wasn't interested in t5 lighting. Besides low light requirement plants are underrated in my opinion. Hence, why I like ferns.


----------



## raelaf (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't quite understand. How exactly does that prevent loss of light? And does the jungley type background work instead of black?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

raelaf said:


> I don't quite understand. How exactly does that prevent loss of light? And does the jungley type background work instead of black?


I believe what they are trying to say is that the light will escape through the clear glass without a background. If you have a background the light is able to reflect off of it and not escape. That is how the light is lost without a background. The side you choose to use is up to you. If you like the look of the "jungley" type background, then I say keep it. If you want it to be black then use black. That type of background is only for asthetic appeal. I have a black background I purchased from an aquarium store set up in one of my tanks and a blue one on another. Both vivs work well and there is no significant difference on the side you use. I hope this was helpful.

-Chris


----------



## willamchriss (Jun 12, 2012)

Frogs spend a lot of time in water and clean water is a must, Before add that water to the frog tank make sure it has been de-chlorinated. Overcrowding a tank will generally make the frogs unhappy as well as provide breeding grounds for bacteria and fungi. It may also be a factor contributing to injuries like when they smack into each other or the walls or when they get into fights. 

San Diego Gaslamp Pedicab
San Diego Hotels Pedicab


----------

